# Regulate the number of hunters



## YT20 (Dec 26, 2014)

I think the F/G need to regulate the number of hunters on the WMA per week I believe that the birds would stay around longer with less pressure


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Are you talkin pheasants? That would kind of contradict the whole purpose they plants birds for more opportunity. Plus if the hunters didn't get them the predators probably would.
(Oops just realized this was in the waterfowl section my bad!!)


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

YT20 said:


> I think the F/G need to regulate the number of hunters on the WMA per week I believe that the birds would stay around longer with less pressure


Careful what ya ask for, after a month of limited access you'll be begging to go back to the way it was!

I can tell you first hand what it's like and it's not fun.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

Im not saying you're wrong but I've never felt that crowded on the WMAs and have been bagging ducks as recently as Christmas eve.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

YT20 said:


> I think the F/G need to regulate the number of hunters on the WMA per week I believe that the birds would stay around longer with less pressure


 Ducks are a migratory bird, which means they move. Did you go hunting one time this year and get skunked? Maybe you started hunting in December when most of the birds moved out. Limited opportunity you say? :der:


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

Birds are always here. Scout scout scout.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

YT20 said:


> I think the F/G need to regulate the number of Mudmotors on the WMA per week I believe that the birds would stay around longer with less pressure


Fixed it for ya. You're welcome


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I have hunted in both situations, and the birds move better with more people.Been there basically alone and there was nobody to get them moving.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

I think that's the worst idea I've ever heard. 

Join a duck club.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Kalifornia does this now!*



YT20 said:


> I think the F/G need to regulate the number of hunters on the WMA per week I believe that the birds would stay around longer with less pressure


I lived in Kalifornia for 15 month's under their system of drawing for spots to hunt on ALL of their public waterfowl marshes for ALL of the season length. It sucks big time. I would not EVER want to see such a system put into place here in Utah.

That said, I think there MAY be a boat overcrowding problem in some of the State WMA on weekends. Notice, I said MAY be; I don't really know for sure and I don't know that anybody else does either. And the problem for sure doesn't exist in ALL the State WMA, just a few if at all.

A possible solution for that problem, if it does in fact exist, would be to limit access to certain WMA's on weekends and holidays based on your boat number. If the last digit of your boat number is an odd number, then you can use your boat on odd numbered days. If the last digit is even, then you can use it on even numbered days. It would apply ONLY to weekends and holidays and would help lessen the overcrowding by up to 50%.

This wouldn't prevent you from actually hunting both days of a weekend. It would just limit the use of your boat on both days. You can still do a walk in hunt on the other day or go with your buddy in his boat if his last digit is opposite of yours. What it will do is cut boat traffic somewhat on weekends.

Think about it. :mrgreen:


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Kalifornistan was the first place I thought of when I read the OP's post. I've had terrible experiences on the WMA's but I have never wanted the draw system to come to Utah. I think we just need more fish and game actively patrolling the areas to weed out the idiots.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dubob said:


> A possible solution for that problem, if it does in fact exist, would be to limit access to certain WMA's on weekends and holidays based on your boat number. If the last digit of your boat number is an odd number, then you can use your boat on odd numbered days. If the last digit is even, then you can use it on even numbered days. It would apply ONLY to weekends and holidays and would help lessen the overcrowding by up to 50%.
> :mrgreen:


 Yep, I think I would be investing in some Velcro numbers that I could change every other day. I think motor noise has more to do with it than boat traffic. Have you heard some of the exhaust systems on duck boats? They don't belong in the marsh.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Yep, I think I would be investing in some Velcro numbers that I could change every other day.


That's the spirit; let's think of ways to circumvent possible solutions and set ethics aside all in the name of increasing our kill numbers. -O,-


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dubob said:


> That's the spirit; let's think of ways to circumvent possible solutions and set ethics aside all in the name of increasing our kill numbers. -O,-


 That's the spirit; let's make comments on how to restrict our hunting more and more.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Yep, I think I would be investing in some Velcro numbers that I could change every other day.


Or, perhaps more expensive, but at the same time more legal, how about owning two boats, one with even and the other with odd number?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> That's the spirit; let's make comments on how to restrict our hunting more and more.


Fowlmouth,

YT20, for his very first post ever on these forums, suggested regulating the numbers of hunters allowed into WMA state wide. I know how bad that can be because I saw it first hand in Kalifornia. I also stated: I would not EVER want to see such a system put into place here in Utah.

I then stated: I think there MAY be a boat overcrowding problem in some of the State WMA on weekends. And the problem for sure doesn't exist in ALL the State WMA, just a few _if at all_.

I further stated: A possible solution for that problem, _if it does in fact exist_, would be to limit access to certain WMA's on weekends and holidays based on your boat number.

Would it be a restriction of hunting? Yes, it would. But it would be far less restrictive than the blanket restriction YT20 is suggesting. And I would suggest it only be used if and when it were every scientifically proven that such measures are indeed called for based on real data.

I accept and applaud your disagreement that it may or may not be needed. But I do not accept your promoting illegal acts to circumvent any game laws currently in effect or those that may exist in the future. I don't believe that is the message we want to be sending to young up and coming waterfowl hunters who already have a 'The world owes me' attitude. Do you really want to send that message, or would you rather encourage them (new hunters) to actually work diligently and legally to try and prevent such a law passage as hunter number restrictions? I'll be very surprised if it isn't the later.

You and I have a lot more that we agree on than we disagree on. I will admit that I could have phrased my wording to you better. My bad! But no matter how I could have worded it, I would still tell you it is the wrong message to be sending new hunters.

I really don't want to see ANY restrictions placed upon hunters using the public WMA. But I'm a realist and can see where they might be warranted at some point in the future. I would like to think that the State would use the least restrictive measures possible and by talking about it now I would be planting a seed that might actually blossom in the future to the benefit of us all.

Peace and good hunting to you in the future.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I know we agree on most things, and I tend to get a little wound up whenever hunting restriction proposals pop up. I just don't care for the idea of limited opportunity, especially when it comes to waterfowl hunting. I was being more sarcastic than anything with my comment about using velcro numbers, and I should have chosen my response differently. Once a rule is in place I believe in following it. I do think there are some things that need to be addressed, and more attention paid in some areas of the sport than others. I hunt WMA's almost exclusively, so believe me I deal with the crowds too, but it really doesn't bother me enough to want to restrict boats or people from an area. I have to say that I have had more positive encounters with folks this season than any other at the WMA's. Guys for the most part have been courteous at the boat ramps, they have rushed to get their boats loaded/unloaded so others can use the ramp, and generally just all around pleasant to be around in the marsh.

I hunt a lot, probably more than I should and some of the things that bother me are the garbage that people leave behind, poop piles, toilet paper and garbage in the parking lots. Never seeing a CO or getting checked all season long has been the norm for me the last several years, and I'm pretty sure I hunt more than the average waterfowler. This probably doesn't bother most people, but I like seeing these guys out enforcing the rules. I hear after hour shots being fired almost every trip out, yet never a CO around to report anything. I know man power is limited and they can't be everywhere at once, but it would be nice to run into these guys every now and then. I just think there are bigger issues that need to be resolved before we start talking about more restrictions. The rules we have in place now need to be enforced before we start adding more.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

or people can quit posting condition reports so the whole state doesn't know they can still launch boats or where the shooting is good, that should cut down on traffic. People have no idea how many guests view these boards, this isn't a small community of hunting buds like they think it is,, this is a forum with hundreds of trolls lurking and scouting the interwebs... Those willing to go out to the marsh and take a chance deserve to be rewarded with less hunters. Those not willing to risk the gas money and time shouldn't be rewarded by trolling the internet for good hunting conditions or boating condition/ice reports. This is duck hunting, not fishing! ;-)


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

what he said. If anyone wants to blame anybody/anything all these chat forums would be a good place to start! Hell I'm on here right now seeing if anyone is posting up ice conditions!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

nickpan said:


> what he said. If anyone wants to blame anybody/anything all these chat forums would be a good place to start! Hell I'm on here right now seeing if anyone is posting up ice conditions!


Looks like it's going to freeze hard soon. MM restrictions will be in effect courtesy of Mother Nature. You're welcome.;-)


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

dubob said:


> Fowlmouth,
> 
> YT20, for his very first post ever on these forums, suggested regulating the numbers of hunters allowed into WMA state wide. I know how bad that can be because I saw it first hand in Kalifornia. I also stated: I would not EVER want to see such a system put into place here in Utah.
> 
> ...


Plant that seed and when it happens you'll see your public access auctioned off at banquets to the highest bidder. Just like the big game now. Don't worry they'll tell you it's for the greater good as they lock you out.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Utmuddguy said:


> Plant that seed and when it happens you'll see your public access auctioned off at banquets to the highest bidder. Just like the big game now. Don't worry they'll tell you it's for the greater good as they lock you out.


-_O-


----------



## YT20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Wow! I didn't mean to get everyone fired up. You guys have some good points. Just bothers me when you get up early and go set up and someone else pulls up about the time shooting hours start and parks right next to you.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

If you think the topic of limited entry duck blinds on public WMA's hasn't been brought up by our own DWR you aren't paying attention.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

YT20 said:


> I think the F/G need to regulate the number of hunters on the WMA per week I believe that the birds would stay around longer with less pressure


you want that and pay more for your duck stamp. you are crazy.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

YT20 said:


> Wow! I didn't mean to get everyone fired up. You guys have some good points. Just bothers me when you get up early and go set up and someone else pulls up about the time shooting hours start and parks right next to you.


:welcome: to every Utah WMA. There's no way of stopping the Duck Dynasties, the waterfowl teams, or the celebrity pro staffers from thinking they own the place and having them do what they want. Just don't join them in the BS they pull all year. Only thing to do is just bite your lip and deal with it. I've confronted a few that have either driven through my decoys, parked boats too close to my spread, or had some shot hit me, and they all have given me the same GTFO response. Who knows, they may eventually just die out and duck hunting will return back to normal instead of being a fad.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Sorry, I don't see the correlation*

dkhntrdstn,

With all due respect and if you wouldn't mind, could you please show us a correlation between the state (Utah) controlling the number of hunters allowed on a WMA and increasing the cost of a Federal Duck Stamp. As far as I know, the Duck Stamp money is used for one purpose, and one purpose only; purchase or lease land (wetlands) for the National Wildlife Refuge system. And I don't believe any state (Utah included) can regulate anything within a National Refuge. So I must be crazy as well because I'll be damned if I can see a correlation. Please; enlighten us.


----------



## Honkin (Feb 11, 2008)

YT20
Taking away our freedom to choose is never a good idea. Improving your hunting skills is the answer to your problem.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

dubob said:


> dkhntrdstn,
> 
> With all due respect and if you wouldn't mind, could you please show us a correlation between the state (Utah) controlling the number of hunters allowed on a WMA and increasing the cost of a Federal Duck Stamp. As far as I know, the Duck Stamp money is used for one purpose, and one purpose only; purchase or lease land (wetlands) for the National Wildlife Refuge system. And I don't believe any state (Utah included) can regulate anything within a National Refuge. So I must be crazy as well because I'll be damned if I can see a correlation. Please; enlighten us.


my point is that they are going to raise the duck stamp next year. so you are going to pay 25 bucks per stamp. Now he wants to have it where they say how many people can hunt a wma. Is just crazy talk. up the price and then get told sorry you cant hunt here today. It public land and if you hunt close to the city your going to get more people there. Then if you drive 100 mils more.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> my point is that they are going to raise the duck stamp next year. so you are going to pay 25 bucks per stamp. Now he wants to have it where they say how many people can hunt a wma. Is just crazy talk. up the price and then get told sorry you cant hunt here today. It public land and if you hunt close to the city your going to get more people there. Then if you drive 100 mils more.


Sorry my friend - still no correlation between the two. YT20 has not stated he wanted the cost of a duck stamp raised. He is simple dissatisfied with the etiquette and ethics of some of our brethren and thinks the solution might be achieved if the State would only limit hunter numbers on WMAs. Most of the seasoned hunters on here know for sure that overcrowding isn't the problem - yet. YT20 will eventually see the wisdom in that statement. But honestly, I still don't see a relationship in which the two are complementary, or that one caused the other. In other words, there is no correlation. Sorry, but I don't think YT20 or I am officially crazy after all.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

dubob said:


> Sorry my friend - still no correlation between the two. YT20 has not stated he wanted the cost of a duck stamp raised. He is simple dissatisfied with the etiquette and ethics of some of our brethren and thinks the solution might be achieved if the State would only limit hunter numbers on WMAs. Most of the seasoned hunters on here know for sure that overcrowding isn't the problem - yet. YT20 will eventually see the wisdom in that statement. But honestly, I still don't see a relationship in which the two are complementary, or that one caused the other. In other words, there is no correlation. Sorry, but I don't think YT20 or I am officially crazy after all.


I think you are crazy, ;-) I know sometimes it can be tough but some us can translate what dkhntrdstn was saying. He was making a general point and not trying to bring any form of correlation or causality to the increase in the stamp and a draw system for the marsh. He was simply stating frustration. Hunting is getting more expensive, which can be a limiting factor for many hunters and now someone mentioning limiting hunters in general through drawing for blinds etc....Let things be is more what he was saying.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Sounds to me like the issue isn't overcrowding, its hunter etiquette. Regulating hunter numbers will not affect etiquette IMO. That is something that is taught at a young age and you either have it or you dont. Fewer people helps a little but does not fix the problem. 

I for one am completely against this idea. If its too crowded where you are, put in some effort to find a new spot! There are tons of areas to hunt where hunters can get away from each other.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

We are always talking, and we always hear people saying we need hunter recruitment to keep our sport thriving. Whether it is introducing a youth or an adult it doesn't matter. Then we get some of these same preachers trying to limit or regulate our hunting activities. I just don't get it. Are the WMA's overcrowded? I guess it depends on what your personal definition is. I hunt ducks a hell of a lot, and the most crowded I saw it this year was a Saturday in mid November, tons of birds around, windy conditions and colder weather. There were 15 boats ahead of me at the ramp at 5:30 in the morning. Everyone moved along, guys were polite and everyone got launched and to their spots. Our group ended up in my least favorite spot to hunt, we still had a good time and shot 4 limits of ducks. 
I would rather deal with the crowds knowing that this sport is thriving and attention is being paid to the WMA's than not seeing another hunter and wondering if these places will remain open because nobody uses them. Just my thought on it.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I hunt ducks a hell of a lot,


understatement of the year, ;-)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

dubob said:


> Sorry my friend - still no correlation between the two. YT20 has not stated he wanted the cost of a duck stamp raised. He is simple dissatisfied with the etiquette and ethics of some of our brethren and thinks the solution might be achieved if the State would only limit hunter numbers on WMAs. Most of the seasoned hunters on here know for sure that overcrowding isn't the problem - yet. YT20 will eventually see the wisdom in that statement. But honestly, I still don't see a relationship in which the two are complementary, or that one caused the other. In other words, there is no correlation. Sorry, but I don't think YT20 or I am officially crazy after all.


i know he did not say anything about the raised duck stamp. Im pointing out that the duck stamp going up and HE WANTS TO limit number of hunters on our WMA he out if his mind for even wanting that to happen.


----------

